# IDE Brenner unter Gentoo

## denic

Hi,

habe nun seit eingen Wochen Gentoo Linux am Laufen. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.  Bin gerade dabei mein System auf Gnome 2.0.1 zu emergen.

Allerdings macht mir eine Sache noch zu schaffen.  Wie lautet der Grub

Eintrag (Zeile) um einen IDE Brenner der an /dev/hdd hängt zu initialisieren ?

Habe schon einige Varianten probiert. Mit wenig Erfolg bisher.

Vielleicht postet mir jemand der ebenfalls einen IDE Brenner hat seine Grub

menu.lst. 

Danke

----------

## nono

Hi,

zum Beispiel so...

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda5 hdd=ide-scsi
```

Wichtig ist, dass der SCSI-Emulations-Support im Kernel aktiviert ist und das obiges in einer Zeile steht....

Denn ich hatte das ganze über 2 Zeilen anfangs und da ging das nicht....

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *denic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdings macht mir eine Sache noch zu schaffen.  Wie lautet der Grub
> 
> Eintrag (Zeile) um einen IDE Brenner der an /dev/hdd hängt zu initialisieren ?
> ...

 

Hi,

Was hast Du denn ausprobiert. Wäre immer hilfreich das auch zu posten. Wenn Fehlermeldungen kommen dann die auch.

Um sicher zustellen ob es wirklich /dev/hdd ist kann du

dmesg | grep hd ausführen. Listet dir alle Devices auf. Vielleicht hattest Du ja auch das falsche Gerät angesprochen.

Der Rest steht im Installations-Howto. Kernel muss mit SCSI-Unterstützung kompiliert sein. An die Grubzeile mit dem Kernel wird folgender Eintrag angehangen. "hdx=ide-scsi". Wobei das x das Laufwerk Deines Brenners ist.

Mit cdrecord --scanbus kannst Du das Gerät erst mal auf der Konsole testen. Den Rest verrät die manpage zu cdrecord.

----------

## mglauche

es geht auch einfacher ...  :Smile: 

bei ide:

- ide cdrom DISABLE (wichtig !)

- scsi emulation on

bei SCSI

- scsi cdrom aktivieren

*voila* brenner immer da ohne irgentwelche grub/lilo optionen...

(und cd-roms funzen prima mit scsi emulation  :Wink: 

----------

## denic

Danke Nono.

Hatte in meiner menu.lst den Append Eintrag genau verdreht gehabt.

Funtzt einwandfrei.

CU

----------

